# Palm Desert



## Oceans8 (Oct 28, 2020)

Hi! Interested in renting a studio or 1BR unit at the Marriott Desert Springs I or II anytime between November 1-14 or November 28-5

Thank you


----------



## haras (Oct 29, 2020)

Hi.  I have nov 20-28 at Marriott palm desert


----------



## nonstoptravel (Oct 29, 2020)

PM'd.


----------



## LisaH (Nov 6, 2020)

nonstoptravel said:


> PM'd.


I have Nov 8-15 studio available at DSV II


----------



## RichardL (Nov 9, 2020)

Oceans8 said:


> Hi! Interested in renting a studio or 1BR unit at the Marriott Desert Springs I or II anytime between November 1-14 or November 28-5
> 
> Thank you


I have spilt my units 11.28-12.5 at Shadow ridge and 11.28-12.5 at Desert Springs 2 so a one bedroom is available.


----------



## RichardL (Nov 11, 2020)

Oceans8 said:


> Hi! Interested in renting a studio or 1BR unit at the Marriott Desert Springs I or II anytime between November 1-14 or November 28-5
> 
> Thank you


recommend you call me or email me.  714 724 6738 newportbeach2@sbcglobal.net


----------

